# What are some good links?



## Annie S. (Feb 15, 2021)

Could someone send me a link to a socoinics type? It's really hard to find one...


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I know a few. 






Socionics Guide


Table of Contents




sites.google.com









__





₪₪₪ Socionics - The New Psychology ₪₪₪


Socionics is a step forward from MBTI(r) theory, which is a step forward from Personality Type, which is a step forward from Jungian Type, which is a step forward from...




www.socionics.com









__





World Socionics


A blog about Socionics, similar to the Myers Briggs Type Indicator (MBTI), but an improvement. Managed by the World Socionics Society.




worldsocionics.blogspot.com









__





Socionics - Main page







socionic.info







World Socionics Society


----------

